# Kompakt WaKü 1x120cm + Radeon R9 Fury X



## Kotor (25. Juni 2015)

*Kompakt WaKü 1x120cm + Radeon R9 Fury X*

Hi allerseits,

hat sich vlt. einer der Kompakt-WaKü-Nutzer schon Gedanken über 80​Radeon R9 Fury Xgemacht ? 

Verbau im vorhandenen Tower wäre recht interessant.
Natürlich wenn schon eine CPU Kompakt-WaKü  im Gehäuse existiert.

Ich bin betroffen (H60v2) bzw. auch nicht, da ich noch 2 mächtige Towerkühler habe.
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-60FNB     Lian Li PC-60FNB schwarz, schallgedÃ¤mmt Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

grüße
kotor


----------



## S!lent dob (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü 1x120cm + Radeon R9 Fury X*

1 KoWaKü bläst rein, 1 raus, natürlich gelingt das nur wenn die Schläuche lang genug sind


----------

